# Mechanic Available



## DWittenbreder (Feb 24, 2005)

Looking for a tree co. in N.E. Pa. or northern N.J. who needs a experienced equipment mechanic. 15yrs. exp. and plenty of references. Any questions call me @ (570)689-4620 thanks. See resume for more info. Feel free to call any previous employers or references. Also,I have been thinking about opening my own repair facility, as some of you can't justify employing a full time mechanic. So if anyone has anything to be repaired feel free to give me a call. thanks.


----------

